# life in spain



## daveupsticks (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there every one
if there is some one who can advise me on the way to start a new bank account in spain and which bank to go with I would be truly grateful as my wife and I are planning to come over to live early next year kind regards daveupsticks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are a non resident, go into any bank with your passport and open an account as a foreigner.
Then when you become a resident you will have to change the account to a residents account.

Thet is what I did and it was all very simple and painless!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> If you are a non resident, go into any bank with your passport and open an account as a foreigner.
> Then when you become a resident you will have to change the account to a residents account.
> 
> Thet is what I did and it was all very simple and painless!!


thats what I did too!! If memory serves, they also needed the grand sum of one euro to put in it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave, in terms of which bank to go with. It depends if you know where you will be or not when you move to Spain, or if you will be moving around. I joined a bank which has a lot of branches in Seville called Cajasol (family recommendation and contact etc..) However now we live in Granada and there are hardly any Cajasol branches here.

A minor point but worth keeping in mind!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phsye said:


> Dave, in terms of which bank to go with. It depends if you know where you will be or not when you move to Spain, or if you will be moving around. I joined a bank which has a lot of branches in Seville called Cajasol (family recommendation and contact etc..) However now we live in Granada and there are hardly any Cajasol branches here.
> 
> A minor point but worth keeping in mind!


A good point, cos IME, if nothing else, unless you use your own banks ATM, you may find that you are charged

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

One other thought, you can open a Spanish account in the U.K. at Halifax and I believe Santander


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi , 
We contacted La Caixa office in London and a very nice gentleman sorted it out for us before we moved over here . That was very handy for Telefonica and other utilities company . Just a note Santander in the UK are a separate company and would not help us , and neither "the worlds local bank" HSBC as they don't even have a branch in Spain !!
Good luck 
Bernice


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lloyds tsb in UK allow you to open a euro account but not sure if there are ATMs for it in Spain or bank! X


----------



## daveupsticks (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Bernice34 
Thank you for your comments. I too was hoping that HSBC or Santander would be able to help, so your feed back is very in-lighting as I now wont even bother with them and get in touch with La Caixa As I feel I am going to need all the help I can get. Once again thank you
Kind regards
daveupsticks 










bernice34 said:


> Hi ,
> We contacted La Caixa office in London and a very nice gentleman sorted it out for us before we moved over here . That was very handy for Telefonica and other utilities company . Just a note Santander in the UK are a separate company and would not help us , and neither "the worlds local bank" HSBC as they don't even have a branch in Spain !!
> Good luck
> Bernice


----------



## daveupsticks (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Hepa
Thanks for you reply but dont know if it would work on a money transfer basis from UK


----------



## daveupsticks (Oct 13, 2011)

hI Claire
I have been told that TSB/ LLOYDS have a connecting bank in Spain but apparently until I am ready to transfer moneys across they don't seem very interested in giving me any details
Thank you for your time 
kind regards dave upsticks 



Claire11 said:


> Lloyds tsb in UK allow you to open a euro account but not sure if there are ATMs for it in Spain or bank! X


----------



## daveupsticks (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Phsye
Thank you for your feed back. that is a very good point It never crossed my mind (things you take for granted ah ah) we are hoping to settle in ether the MURCIA or ORIHUELA area so I better start doing my home work.
kind regards dave upsticks 






Phsye said:


> Dave, in terms of which bank to go with. It depends if you know where you will be or not when you move to Spain, or if you will be moving around. I joined a bank which has a lot of branches in Seville called Cajasol (family recommendation and contact etc..) However now we live in Granada and there are hardly any Cajasol branches here.
> 
> A minor point but worth keeping in mind!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a La Caixa account. I transfer money from the U.K. straight to the account, so far they have not charged me commission. I use a firm in London to transfer the money who do not charge commission for over 3000 G:B. If you want details let me know.


----------

